# Non-Fried Ramen A No-No?



## brazeneye (Mar 17, 2005)

_I just discovered these non-fried ramen noodles, and almost screamed instore when I read the calories.. only 57.9 for the entire package (90 grams).  They are very inexpensive (56 cents per package), but are they just garbage?_

Nutritional Facts: 1 package (90 grams)
Calories: 57.9
Fat: 1.0 g
  Saturated: 0 g
  Trans: 0 g
Cholesterol: 0 mg
Sodium: 354 mg
Carbohydrates: 10.2 g
Fibre: 1.3 g
Sugars: 1.1 g
Protein: 2.1 g

Ingredients: Noodles: Wheat flour, starch, salt, mineral salt, wheat gluten
Soup Base: Salt, sugar, spices, hydrolyzed vegetable protein
Paste Pack: Shallots, Parsley, Carrot, Vegetable oil, satay paste (soybean oil, peanut, sesame, sugar, leek, spices, salt, onion), garlic and seafood flavouring, salt, spices, sugar.


----------



## Kracin (Mar 17, 2005)

technically not that good for your because your basically having salt and noodles. all that sodium (if you had more than one of them a day) would be detrimental.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 17, 2005)

I think it would be very beneficial if you did some reading here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113  This will answer alot of questions you haven't even thought of askin


----------



## maniclion (Mar 17, 2005)

They have fresh steamed spinach, seaweed or brown rice ramen, udon and soba at the markets here due to the heavy asian influence. They go good in a stir fry so you don't need to use the soup base that comes with many of them or you could use a little of the soup base in the stir fry with your veggies and meat source.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 17, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _are they just garbage?_....
> Ingredients: Noodles: Wheat flour, starch, salt, mineral salt, wheat gluten
> Soup Base: Salt, sugar, spices, hydrolyzed vegetable protein
> Paste Pack: Shallots, Parsley, Carrot, Vegetable oil, satay paste (soybean oil, peanut, sesame, sugar, leek, spices, salt, onion), garlic and seafood flavouring, salt, spices, sugar.


Hmmm.. I would stay clear of them - high sodium and no nutrients what so ever and pretty high GI to boot.

If you do want noodles there are much better options - buckwheat noodles and bean thread noodles are both lower GI and much better for you.

Personally, the only noodles I eat are a Sukiyaki noodle called "shirataki" noodles. They are made from japanese yam fibre and are calorie and carbohydrate free - so you can enjoy them even when cutting!


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 17, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hmmm.. I would stay clear of them - high sodium and no nutrients what so ever and pretty high GI to boot.
> 
> If you do want noodles there are much better options - buckwheat noodles and bean thread noodles are both lower GI and much better for you.
> 
> Personally, the only noodles I eat are a Sukiyaki noodle called "shirataki" noodles. They are made from japanese yam fibre and are calorie and carbohydrate free - so you can enjoy them even when cutting!


_I've seen those yam noodles, and look very interesting.. I shall look up recipes, haha. _


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Mar 17, 2005)

brazeneye said:
			
		

> _I've seen those yam noodles, and look very interesting.. I shall look up recipes, haha. _


They are really handy... Although some people can not stand the taste/texture...

Anyway, here is some info about them:

Info on the yam
Konjac foods - the japanese yam - has recipe pages as well as lots of info on the product.
Some  different products available - has nutritional info
Another product - although these ones have added flavours and things that might add unwanted sodium/calories etc.


----------



## brazeneye (Mar 18, 2005)

_yum, yum, yum
I can't wait to experiment with those babies_


----------

